# Billing For Anticoagulant Management



## KHH (Jul 11, 2007)

Need Help And Ideas For This Topic, We Have About 10 To 12 Persons We Monitor And Just Curious About Coding For It.


----------



## coder911 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, we do a lot of billing for protimes - usually to monitor coumadin or afib. Maybe I can help with something? What kinda info do you need?


----------



## KHH (Jul 12, 2007)

*Anitcoagulant Management*

What Are Your Protcals, Do You Code For The Mangment Codes? Or What  Any Info Thanks


----------



## CoderChick24 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know if you are billing Medicare for the services, but I know that SC Medicare Part B has a newsletter article (from sometime in 2006) about billing for protime and not billing an office visit at the same time. I don't know if that will help, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## coder911 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, what we do at our clinic is fairly straight-forward (I think so, anyways). We generally see the patients w/ the doctor to review whatever issues the patient has along with a review of coumadin use. In this case we just bill an office visit. Protimes (85610) are drawn monthly to make sure INR levels are good (generally dx codes 415.19, 427.31, 453.40, V12.59, and V43.3 are used). Then periodic visits with the doc are made to make adjustments to meds/care plan as applicable.

Hope this helps...


----------



## JWESS (Dec 11, 2007)

Our Office Has 30-40 Patients On Coumadin And We Have Them Come In And A Nurse Checks Their Levels And Doses Them In The Office Before They Leave. So We Bill A 99211 And A 85610 For The Inr. This Lpn Is Dedicated To This. Our Local Medicare Office Advised Us That This Is The Correct Way To Bill Despite The New Codes Of 99363 And 99364. As Our Carrier Does Not Allow These Codes. Sorry Post Is So Late But Maybe Some Will Refer Back To This.


----------

